# My worst nightmare - cabin rattle.



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

So I went to Newport today, just to get out of the house more than anything, then suddenly, a quiet but persistant rattle appeared. After carefully pushing various plastic parts in, I managed to locate it. 

A square piece of plastic by the interior lights is the offender. 

I pulled over and carefully pushed it to see if some part of it would click into place. It didn't unfortunately. 

I'm guessing this is something the warranty would cover, should I call the Vauxhall warranty hotline or the dealer?

Quite disappointed as my old Astra Sport Hatch had 174,000 miles on the clock and didn't have any rattles whatsoever.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

When we got our new Cooper S in 2007 they had the dash out 4 times with rattles drove me crazy in the end they just created another rattle somewhere else until everything bedded in pain in back side it was , hope they find it


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

My brothers Insignia rattles terribly, ours rattles in one bit the third brake light cover lol.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Mine developed a rattle this week, pretty sure it's the boot striker though so might adjust it this weekend if I have time.

TBH I'm surprised mine hasn't had any interior rattles considering it's caused my spine to rattle :lol:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I'll swap your Astra for my 206, the accelerator clicks when you press it and the C pillar rattles like a good un


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Vauxhall warranty line were very helpful, now have a case reference number and just called the dealer who are going to ring me back...

The thought of a Vauxhall mechanic sitting in my car pulling bits off absolutely terrifies me though. Hope they are careful.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Is that your biggest worry? :lol: 

Here I was thinking it was something serious like you hydrolocked it :lol:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Mrs's Cooper s is a nightmare


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> Is that your biggest worry? :lol:
> 
> Here I was thinking it was something serious like you hydrolocked it :lol:


At the moment it is :doublesho

Hydrolocked?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

If that's the biggest issue you have, wanna swap my 350z for the gtc?  The clutch squeaks, the throwout bearing seems to be on its way out, the rear cv joint clicks, the suspension creaks over uneven surfaces, it's on its second steering rack, gearbox isn't too good, I think also the catalysts are shot. Oh, the dash also rattles and buzzes in cold weather  Otherwise its fine, swap you? 

Hydrolock:

http://blogs.howstuffworks.com/2009...ar-is-hydrolocked-is-there-any-way-to-fix-it/


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I am with TDK, I hate rattles

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

J1ODY A said:


> I am with TDK, I hate rattles
> 
> Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


You just bought one didn't you?


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I have zero rattles at the moment. Must be a first for Ford...


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> If that's the biggest issue you have, wanna swap my 350z for the gtc?  The clutch squeaks, the throwout bearing seems to be on its way out, the rear cv joint clicks, the suspension creaks over uneven surfaces, it's on its second steering rack, gearbox isn't too good, I think also the catalysts are shot. Oh, the dash also rattles and buzzes in cold weather  Otherwise its fine, swap you?
> 
> Hydrolock:
> 
> http://blogs.howstuffworks.com/2009...ar-is-hydrolocked-is-there-any-way-to-fix-it/


reliable jap then lol


----------



## devoted (Jul 11, 2012)

I can't stand rattles either. Made even worse if you can't find the b*gger!!! Luckily, my 2003 Lexus IS doesn't have a single rattle and still feels as solid as the day it left the factory - they're built to last!


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Luckily I know where it is. No call back from garage yet so I might get some gloves on and see if I can get the plastic piece to click in or something.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

For the hassle involved in dropping my car at the dealers and getting home and back etc I would just sort it myself with some trim tape etc, the dealers tend to butcher these type of jobs anyway.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Just got off the phone with the dealers, car is booked in on Thursday at 9.30.

When I mentioned where the rattle was, he said they have done a few of these before. So it's obviously a weak point.

Considering the bad name Vauxhall get for customer aftercare, I'm very impressed.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> reliable jap then lol


Yeah, it's fine :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

No rattles in the Spec B.....:lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ross said:


> No rattles in the Spec B.....:lol:


That's because it is far too quiet to rattle anything loose.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> That's because it is far too quiet to rattle anything loose.


Thats going to change H&S back boxes and center pipe will be fitted soon so that will change things:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ross said:


> Thats going to change H&S back boxes and center pipe will be fitted soon so that will change things:thumb:


That youtube vid you posted ages ago, wasn't that a spec b after it had its exhaust changed?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Yes it was.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

iam to busy concentrating on the road rather than looking round the cab looking to find rattles  i couldn't give monkeys about rattles, its a car with thousands of parts they are at some point going to rattle. Just turn your music up


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ross said:


> Yes it was.


That was pretty damn quiet imo.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Well I don't want a stupid boy racer sounding exhaust.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> iam to busy concentrating on the road rather than looking round the cab looking to find rattles  i couldn't give monkeys about rattles, its a car with thousands of parts they are at some point going to rattle. Just turn your music up


True, however at 6,700 miles, it's a bit too early for her to start rattling.

Plus, as it's under warranty, why shouldn't I get it sorted?


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

I remember reading on here ages ago I think and there are squeek and rattle specialists that some dealers buy in. I think there was a kit with silicones and powders in a brief case that they use.

Did I dream that?


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Try having a real issue, I cant get in the fecking bonnet! I need to change the bonnet catch/locking mechanism, but its rusted shut!!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Raife said:


> I remember reading on here ages ago I think and there are squeek and rattle specialists that some dealers buy in. I think there was a kit with silicones and powders in a brief case that they use.
> 
> Did I dream that?


When Lexus launched the LS400 in the 90's they used to have specialists to find rattles and squeaks, much of their kit was in the form of varying thickness carboard shims.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Well I've been to Vauxhall, they were very good although the car refused to rattle initially 

After a good ten minute test drive it finally started to, Vauxhall took the unit off, tightened some screws and tied a few more cables up and it seems to have done the trick.

Very pleased with the customer service and they didn't mark any of the bits they took off, which was my biggest worry.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Good news for a change. 

Now drive it  and enjoy.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

T.D.K said:


> Quite disappointed as my old Astra Sport Hatch had 174,000 miles on the clock and didn't have any rattles whatsoever.


glad ya got it sorted im with you any things even the slightest things whilst its under warranty they got told about it.

The above bit i struggle to believe though:thumb:


----------



## triggerh4ppy (Jul 15, 2011)

In my last car I had to get used to a member of rattles and was very glad to sell


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

The fun of buying older cars is ripping them to bits and fixing rattles


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

alan hanson said:


> glad ya got it sorted im with you any things even the slightest things whilst its under warranty they got told about it.
> 
> The above bit i struggle to believe though:thumb:


Thanks, although I promise you, the sport hatch had absolutely NO rattles. Interior was riddled with cheap plastic but was built extremely well.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Grizzle said:


> Good news for a change.
> 
> Now drive it  and enjoy.


I gave her a good run on the rural lanes, even kept up with a newish VW golf GTI giving it the beans (on the corners anyway )


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

SteveyG said:


> I have zero rattles at the moment. Must be a first for Ford...


My Ford never rattles either.......when stationary


----------

